# Housemaids in Hurghada



## om farida

Hi all, we ae relocating to Hurghada from UAE, pls I need to find a good housemaid/nanny, I do not mind if she will be russian, egyptan or any nationality, coz I contact many companies and they told me that for Ethiopian housemaid the salary is 500 USD which I will never pay out for them. I think normal salary for this job is 1000 to 1200 LE if she is staying in with 1 day off. Pls advice or maybe somebody know any lady wants to work.

Anna


----------



## jujey

*housemaid in hurghads*

salam,
i just moved here from bahrain, and i am looking for a good housemaid and nanny also, but i can't find one at all. i had the perfect filipino maid in bahrain, and i asked her to come with me here, but she refused, b/c she has no family here. if you find out where u can find a housemaid, then let me know asap. Ethopian maids should not cost more than $100 US per month, as that was the going rate for them in bahrain, and they were not that good either. 
when are u coming here? where are u from originally?
how old r ur kids? mine are 8,7,3,and 1. would be great to meet u when u come.

take care
j


----------



## MaidenScotland

Wow someone is trying to take you for a ride. I have live in Filipino staff who are great workers, trustworthy etc and I pay 300 US dollars a month, however I do provide everything and I mean everything and I give a flight home every two years plus 2 months holiday salary.
Contact a christian church if you are looking for Sudanese maids.


----------



## jujey

*housemaid*



MaidenScotland said:


> Wow someone is trying to take you for a ride. I have live in Filipino staff who are great workers, trustworthy etc and I pay 300 US dollars a month, however I do provide everything and I mean everything and I give a flight home every two years plus 2 months holiday salary.
> Contact a christian church if you are looking for Sudanese maids.


maidenscotland....where did u find ur filipino maid from???? where are u located? do u know of any phone numbers where i can call to locate a good maid.

thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland

My maids came in from the Philippines, I work for a government so I can bring them in that way,
Sorry I can't help you locate any here


----------



## Kamelia

*From Farida*



jujey said:


> salam,
> i just moved here from bahrain, and i am looking for a good housemaid and nanny also, but i can't find one at all. i had the perfect filipino maid in bahrain, and i asked her to come with me here, but she refused, b/c she has no family here. if you find out where u can find a housemaid, then let me know asap. Ethopian maids should not cost more than $100 US per month, as that was the going rate for them in bahrain, and they were not that good either.
> when are u coming here? where are u from originally?
> how old r ur kids? mine are 8,7,3,and 1. would be great to meet u when u come.
> 
> take care
> j


Hi Jujey,

originally i am from Ukraine, we came from Emirates where also I had perfect Filippina housemaid, untill now i cannot find, i am in hurghada, where are you, which city. My kids are 3 years and 11 month.


----------



## denisaki

It is best to look for a maid when you are here in Egypt. I can't remember whether you said you are. I don't know whether there are many maids in Hurghada, but there are too many to fit positions here in Cairo. If you don't find one in Hurghada I would suggest that you come to Cairo for a couple of days. Contact C.S.A. (Community Services Association) in Maadi. They keep a register of maids looking for work. I found my first maid in a couple of days of ringing numbers I found in their register. I was happy with her and she was very nice, but young. I now have a fantastic maid from Sudan, who is in mid thirties. She will do anything to help, and moves in and is able to take over the running of the house, including looking after my daughter and assorted pets during my absences from Egypt, . I give her 2 days off a week but she works until late other days. I pay her 1,500 egyptian pounds. Try contacting Maadi Community Church, where you should find someone suitable, who is looking for work as a maid. Many are prepared to relocate outside of Cairo. In my experience Sudanese are very capable, honest and speak good english. They also speak arabic, which is a huge advantage if you don't speak the language. Ethiopians are also very capable and honest. Fillipinas are usually good but more expensive. Avoid agencies. No-one pays $500.


----------



## jujey

Kamelia said:


> Hi Jujey,
> 
> originally i am from Ukraine, we came from Emirates where also I had perfect Filippina housemaid, untill now i cannot find, i am in hurghada, where are you, which city. My kids are 3 years and 11 month.



hi Kamelia, 
i am also here in hurghada. i have an 8 year old, 7, 3 and 1.5. Oh also i still cannot find a maid, i think i will take someone else's suggestion and go to cairo and see what i can find. 
how do u like it here? how long have u been here for?

take care


----------



## Kamelia

jujey said:


> hi Kamelia,
> i am also here in hurghada. i have an 8 year old, 7, 3 and 1.5. Oh also i still cannot find a maid, i think i will take someone else's suggestion and go to cairo and see what i can find.
> how do u like it here? how long have u been here for?
> 
> take care


Hi Jejey,

we are very fresh, from 21 of August after Emirates Hurghada and not only very dirty and very boring, als I will ty to contact all this organizations in Cairo and will see if they can help. Where you from?


----------



## aziza66

go the expatreloc.com and email Patrick. He has a database of maids. But ethiopian take around $450.


----------



## kgramdiddy

om farida said:


> Hi all, we ae relocating to Hurghada from UAE, pls I need to find a good housemaid/nanny, I do not mind if she will be russian, egyptan or any nationality, coz I contact many companies and they told me that for Ethiopian housemaid the salary is 500 USD which I will never pay out for them. I think normal salary for this job is 1000 to 1200 LE if she is staying in with 1 day off. Pls advice or maybe somebody know any lady wants to work.
> 
> Anna


I am here in the united states and will be moving to cairo next month so can you give me more information on what type person and age you are looking for


----------

